# Ipad Air, restauration impossible



## Brandon94 (24 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour 
   Je possède un Ipad Air (ios 8.4), que j'avais jailbreaké. Suite à cela j'ai imprudemment réinitialisé tous les réglages de mon Ipad. puis celui-ci est resté bloqué sur la pomme de démarrage.
   Ayant fait des recherches sur internet, j'ai tenté une restauration de l'Ipad avec l'utilisation du mode DFU et de Itunes (sur un mac). Cependant lors de la restauration sur Itunes il y a eu une erreur ( je ne me rappelle plus quel était le numéro de l'erreur ).
   J'ai donc retenté une restauration de mon Ipad, il rentre bien en mode DFU mais Itunes est incapable de détecter le mode DFU.
http://hpics.li/ba9e81b (mode DFU)

J'ai fais plusieurs recherches sur Internet sans succès.
_(Je tiens aussi à préciser que j'ai bien la dernière version de Itunes et que le problème ne vient pas du cable, puisque Itunes reconnait bien un autre appareil apple par l'intermédiaire de ce cable. )
_
En espérant que vous puissiez m'aider. Merci.


----------

